
Stubs – a cross-platform dynamic linking mechanism used by Tcl - networked
https://tcl.wiki/285
======
cmacleod4
Unfortunately the link posted here is wrong, it should be
[http://wiki.tcl.tk/285](http://wiki.tcl.tk/285)

~~~
networked
Tcl.wiki is just an alternative domain name for the wiki introduced after the
.tk hijackings of last year (see
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10480729](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10480729)).
For linking purposes it is as good as wiki.tcl.tk, but considering .tk's track
record with security, possibly less likely to be hijacked.

~~~
cmacleod4
My mistake, when I tried the original link it was blocked by firewall rules at
my place of work and I assumed it didn't work at all.

